# Panther Chameleon setup



## Act (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey guys,

So for the past couple of weeks I have been planning and custom building a Vivarium for a Panther Chameleon. Originally, I was looking at purchasing the Zoo Med Reptibreeze extra large screen cage, but after plenty of research I found out that just as much as they need ventilation, they need their heat and humidity too...which then I thought, the whole cage being mesh would defeat the point of having humidity and heat in there..So I went for a Plywood vivarium with mesh as the door to keep it well ventilated.

Now, for the bottom of the vivarium I didn't want to get substrate, practically every care sheet I have read has said "No substrate, if you want to use something, use something basic!" Then I saw in my local shops they were using bark with a glass inlay to prevent the bottom of their vivs swelling up due to humidifiers. Again, bark would absorb water quite a lot..and considering I purchased the RS400 Monsoon, that wouldn't be the best option for me (as from reviews, it's completely unreliable). So I decided to go for a plastic storage box to collect water that the humidifier let's out (which holds around 33L of water more than the RS400 and my big drippers worth if anything goes wrong one day).










So, I sealed the box into the bottom with Silicon and with a plinth either side to prevent water from getting down the sides of the vivarium and swelling the wood over time..but then I needed a way to dispose of the water in the box at the bottom and I couldn't just pull the box out as it was stuck in there, so I added a draining method to drain water from the bottom of the vivarium (By the way, this vivarium will be wall mounted).










After that I began to worry about me being at work one day and then the RS400 leaking all the water into the vivarium due to the cycle breaking, then the baby chameleon falling in the storage box and drowning maybe? (A tad extreme but it's something I wanted to prevent). So I made a mesh barrier to cover the storage box so water could fall through but the Chameleon could walk on it or fall on it and nothing become of it.










I still have plenty of plans to add to this, as it's no where near finished yet, but I'll be mounting it onto the wall shortly to carry on with other parts. My lighting and heating units are ready to be installed.


















Considering getting a Night Light too but can think about that more so for the winter. I'll be posting more pictures as progress is being made. I have plenty of decorations, vines, and natural wood, along with gut loading gear and supplements/vitamins for the chameleon too..If anyone wants to know what I'm using I'll let you know.


----------



## Chameleongrace (Apr 14, 2015)

*Panther Chameleon Set Up*

Hi, just wondering what the best size enclosure is for a nose be panther chameleon set up? Very interested in them. 
Thank You.
:welcome:


----------



## Act (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, You'd want to focus more so on height than length of a vivarium. Mines 105cm in height, but the bottom is 18cm which he won't have access to, as that's where the water is blocked with the mesh cover. So he'll have 87cm for him to grow in, the length of the vivarium is 73cm and width is 47cm.

If you had around the same measurements you'll be fine. Maybe even slight smaller but the more room the better.

I'm after a Nosy Be too, however, during the finishing touches of the vivarium, I've been looking into Nosy Mitsio's.

I hope all goes well for you when you get your vivarium and chameleon, if you need any information on what products I am using please do ask


----------



## Chameleongrace (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, thank you. I will have to get measuring. This is my first reptile but I have a sister who has a beardie and a fat tail gecko. The past few days I have been researching them and I think I'm just about filled up with the information!! I hope your search goes well as well. Also, does anyone know the best place to look for one? I have been looking on a few websites and in a few shops but I would like to know if anyone's has an idea of a website or shop the specialises in lizards or chameleons. 
Thanks very much
:2thumb:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I use a reptibreeze, with about 8inches of substrate, heat lamps and UV on top, and automatic misting. The substrate helps hold humidity, it also means I can have 100% live plants, make it bioactive and not have to touch my chameleons except to add food and top the misters up, reducing stress for them. I really hate seeing chameleons with no substrate as they fall all the time so are more likely to be injured. Please make sure that your mesh is well secured so that if the chameleon falls from the top it wont fall through and end up trapped in the water! 

When your chameleon outgrows your enclosure, (an adult really does need a 2x2x4) then I would suggest getting a reptibreeze and making it bioactive. The other problem with wood is the humidity will get in and rot it, which is why mesh is best! It is very difficult to keep chameleons healthy in the kind of set up you are making  On the upside when it is outgrown/you decide to start your chameleon off in its viv for life - there is loads of slightly less humid loving animals that would love the home you're building! 

I hope I haven't come across as harsh, I am just trying to be helpful


----------



## Act (Mar 17, 2015)

All feedback is welcome, so please don't feel you're coming across harsh. The mesh is a very sturdy barrier, so if he falls, regardless to what his weight is or how big he is, he won't fall through (there's 2 plinths either side which the mesh rests on, and the mesh is cable tied securely onto a frame which I made to fit the dimensions perfectly). The mesh barrier is only there for while he is young, just to prevent exactly what you said, I didn't want him to fall into the water and drown or hurt himself. When he is big enough, I'll be removing the mesh barrier and adding a weeping fig ficus or schefflera in there for him.

For the wood, I went for one of the best and affordable types which would be as rot-resistant as possible. Most vivariums are made of some sort of cheap chipboard and wouldn't last long for a humid habitat. So I went for Plywood and glossed it a good few times and used the best waterproof paint I could to paint it. Although I don't have substrate to keep humidity I will always have around a cm of water in the bottom where the RUB is, so that should keep humidity in there like a substrate would.

The main reason I went for wood was because most of my internet research, and 2 local reptile stores of mine, stated although they need plenty of ventilation, they also need the humidity and heat to stay within the vivarium, with wood being the best for insulation.

For ventilation, my entire door is mesh, for inside of the vivarium, I have plenty of exo terra branches, bamboo, vines and also have artificial plants until I get the ficus/umbrella tree.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

In that case, you may need to add some additional vents in the back/sides! I have no problem maintaining humidity in my fully mesh viv! 

To give you an idea of my set up, here it is a couple of days ago...(top left)


----------



## Act (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice set-ups!

I've added the mesh door now and all equipment, lighting, heating and misting. I've also added some of the decoration too, still yet to add vines and fine Ivy for him. Also! I took your advice into consideration, I ordered the largest Reptibreeze (XL) and I've decided while it's hot and coming into summer, I'll add a weeping fig plant in there and leave it set-up outside so he can get direct sun light as and when it's the correct temperature, when it's cooler I'll store the screen cage into the garage. When the Chameleon gets too big for my current vivarium, I'll bring the Screen cage indoors making that his permanent home.

I'm currently 130 miles from home at the moment, I went into the most local reptile store next to where I'm staying to ask for opinions on my set-up today. They really liked the idea and mentioned the fact I had good insulation and great ventilation too for a custom built vivarium. They loved the fact I went that extra mile to add the tap underneath the vivarium to drain the water that builds up from misting, the dripper and when I manually spray. I asked to check and see if I had all probes in the correct places for which I did luckily. Other than that I just wanted to check what they thought was the best Chameleon to have as I'm still debating with myself, Yemen or Panther (Nosy Be).

Some sad news, For as long as I'm away, I won't be able to add any pictures from my phone as I didn't bring my adapter with me. So I can't connect my phone with my laptop (Don't even have bluetooth ). However, I will be back on Thursday, meaning I'll add new pictures of it being wall mounted, decorated etc on that day.

Thanks for any advice and feedback guys.


----------

